

Viber Founder Threatened with Arrest - TheNonGeeky
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/05/09/delta-threatens-to-call-cops-on-viber-founder-for-using-voip-app-on-plane/

======
yread
No one is ever locked up for making calls/using an app. You get questioned for
not following direct orders from flight attendants. Up there, they are the
law. If they decide you are endangering the flight they can inform the captain
who decides to make a diversion to offload you sooner. Then you get not only
questioned by police but also a hefty bill from the airline for the disruption
caused.

~~~
mentat
The law is the law, not arbitrary statements of poorly trained people.

